# New pic of tank.



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

25T
5 lb co2 bottle
Aquatek regulator
40 ppm co2
Odyssey 96w quad T5HO 7 hrs/day
Eheim canister
Mix Max reactor


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Lovely. Are the plants all live?? They sure are nice

have a blessed day


----------



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

vreugy said:


> Lovely. Are the plants all live?? They sure are nice
> 
> have a blessed day


All live.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A very beautiful picture.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Good on you for your plants. Beautiful. Can I ask, what is the one just in front of the wood?? The redtail shark is at the top of it. 

have a blessed day


----------



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

vreugy said:


> Good on you for your plants. Beautiful. Can I ask, what is the one just in front of the wood?? The redtail shark is at the top of it.
> 
> have a blessed day


I'm actually not sure. I found it as a freshly sprouted bulb in a local store. Def a lily. I'll see if I can find out.


It's a dwarf lily. I bought it with a banana lily.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks, It's a good look for your tank.

have a blessed day


----------

